# Warning: Bad breeding near Spokane, WA, aggressive dogs irresponsible breeder



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry you went through this... I hope that things get better.... or possibly consider rehoming him with a training/professional type person who can handle the higher activity level. This is not a judgement on you as an owner. Unfortunately golden retrievers are NOT cookie cutter dogs. Some have busier crazier attitudes than others and take a lot longer before they mature. 

Bites even are not a sign of a dog being aggressive. Our first two goldens were not aggressive. The bites and attitude generally stemmed from resource guarding and that was a combination of things, including their "attitudes" and training needs (training people in addition to the dogs). The first golden never bit until he was dying (the week before he passed, very sick), but he was growly and liable to snap. The second golden especially had 2 bites (broken skin) before he was a year old. These things do happen, and I don't necessarily understand why your vet is talking about a neurological issue? That seems a bit extreme.

Puppies going home before 9 weeks is not a flag. Majority of breeders out there send the puppies home between 7 and 8 weeks. Our first golden was ten weeks old when we brought him home. Second golden was almost 10 weeks old. The goldens who came home at 6 weeks and 7.5 weeks had/have perfect temperaments.

The flag that I can see is the parent being rehomed because of an undesirable personality. Seems they should have spayed/neutered prior to breeding. Personality is known well before the 24 month mark. 

About the only other thing I am concerned about is the daycare. You don't have any control about what your dogs are exposed to or what training (or untraining) happens while you are not with them.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Nine weeks,is about right.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is hard to analyze the pup via the internet. In general, up his daily exercise, tighten up his structure, lower his protein, and make sure he understands how to recieive rewards.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And in my opinion, doggy daycares are not the best places when you have temperament of behavior issues. You need to work on more control, not less control.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

If he is so aggressive how can you send him to doggie daycare?

Without the breeder's name you are not really warning others though.

Sorry you are going through this with your dog. What is his name?


----------



## amckch2013 (Sep 1, 2013)

I just got a golden from Kima who lives near Spokane. Is this the breeder you mentioned. Please respond. It is very, very important. My puppy was supposed to be over 6 wks and 1st round of shots before I got her. Vet said yesterday she was maybe 6 weeks.she had neurological problems too and died suddenly. When I picked her up ( in Pullman) all I got was a small bag if food. No pedigree, no vet papers. I kept being told they would be mailed but never received them. Is this a puppy mill? any and all who have info to respond. Thx.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

What do you mean by aggressive? Sometimes people label typical puppy behavior as aggressive. Does he actually bite to be mean or is it mouthing. My golden is not aggressive but he was pretty mouthy and it did hurt sometimes. He is 14 months and still has moments. I have read some posts here of their goldens giving them bruises and breaking the skin from being too mouthy? How does he do at doggy daycare? does he get along with other dogs?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

krijohnson1106 said:


> the best thing to do would to be to put him to sleep and avoid the liability of him attacking someone. ...I absolutely love my golden and have done everything under the sun to work with him to correct the personality issues but I fear this a much bigger issue than my husband and I can work through.


I cannot even imagine what you are going through - but If I loved my dog (and I love all animals the minute I meet them) and if my vet ever told me that is would be best to put my dog down to avoid liability I would first be out buying a muzzle and then finding a new vet. There liablity risk solved, risk to my dog mitigated with new vet! 

Without boatloads more information none of us could ever dream to try to give you any more advice than I have just given you. For example what makes the vet think it's neurological? Are you seriously taking a 7 month old puppy running with you?! That doesn't sound like an activity that is age appropriate. 

How is your dog behaving in daycare? My brother's dog is extremely dog aggressive, but only when my brother, sister in law and nephew are around. She is completely fine with me, my sister in law's parents, etc., her dog walker, - so if your dog's aggression is limited certain situation or with only certain people, perhaps it's not the dog.

In no way am I saying you have done anything wrong - I am just throwing questions out that have run through my head. I know you have consulted experts, and I am in now way one of those - so I apologize if I sound like I am second guessing. I just know I would do anything and everything in my power to try to make sure my dog was well adjusted and well balanced.

(note my brother doesn't listen to me, no reason you should either)


----------



## Rcwilly (Nov 18, 2013)

Would you please tell me the name of the bad breeder you were referring to in Spokane. We are in search of a puppy currently, and certainly want to avoid the problems you have had. It's hard to avoid them if you don't know their name. Please publically state the breeders name so all could avoid.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny was the daughter of a "live wire" who shouldn't have been bred. She was a lot of work, a lot of supervision, a lot of positive reinforcement, a lot of obedience classes. 

She became a very well-behaved girl who was the most loving, devoted Golden anyone could ever hope for. She never lost that quirky sense of humor but with education and patience she was very controllable. She was a great dog!

I hope you devote yourself to training your dog, too. Find a positive only trainer and practice practice practice. It DOES make perfect!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

amckch2013 said:


> I just got a golden from Kima who lives near Spokane. Is this the breeder you mentioned. Please respond. It is very, very important. My puppy was supposed to be over 6 wks and 1st round of shots before I got her. Vet said yesterday she was maybe 6 weeks.she had neurological problems too and died suddenly. When I picked her up ( in Pullman) all I got was a small bag if food. No pedigree, no vet papers. I kept being told they would be mailed but never received them. Is this a puppy mill? any and all who have info to respond. Thx.


This story is so sad. I am really sorry.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sad. I'm so sorry


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Rcwilly said:


> Would you please tell me the name of the bad breeder you were referring to in Spokane. We are in search of a puppy currently, and certainly want to avoid the problems you have had. It's hard to avoid them if you don't know their name. Please publically state the breeders name so all could avoid.


It is actually pretty easy to avoid a truly bad breeder if you will take your time, do a good deal of research and talking to people in the Golden community (trust me, every reputable breeder in your region knows each other by name - and they are all connected.) 

Check out the sticky notes at the top of the board on choosing a breeder.

Go to the GRCA.org website and educate yourself about the health issues of the breed and the health clearances that are recommended. There is a ton of info about that here as well, use the search feature at the top of the page and enter the term "health clearances" and "OFA" for some good reading.

Contact your local breed club and ask for their puppy referral person. Attend a local dog show and meet some of the people with Goldens when they aren't rushing to get into the ring. If they find out you are trying to educate yourself they will be more than happy to discuss their favorite breed with you.

My personal thing is to find a breeder who is trying to produce the ideal all purpose GOlden, one that looks like a Golden by showing in conformation and one who also tries to compete some in performance - any venue, obedience, hunt, agility, etc. You may never care about showing your dog but you want him to come from the best family of dogs you can find. Temperament has some very heritable components and you want to meet the dogs and have a long conversation with the breeder on how and where the puppies are raised. In the house, lots of socialization. Ask them why they are breeding this litter and why they chose the sire. 

Come back here and ask for people to help you look at pedigrees when you have it narrowed down. You will find plenty of assistance.


----------



## daveorkelly (May 4, 2015)

Looking now. Would like to avoid wwhat you have gone thru. Which breeder was it?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow it sounds like that original post was just experiencing puppy behavior. I wonder what happened to the pup.


----------



## Pirate Molly (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes. It does sound like puppy behavior. But, the breeding parent being sold has me wondering? It can happen (problems) if the lines are close bred with aggression and hyperactivity. But for the most part like many of you said consistent positive training works best. Most Goldens don"t grow up until they are 3. 
I hope the original poster lets us know an update


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Considering the OP has only one post (this thread) from nearly 3 years ago, I doubt she's coming back. 

I wish when people put up a thread like this, they would stick around. When someone starts a thread like this and never comes back, I usually think it's a troll coming in to stir up the community.


----------



## starchild (Dec 21, 2016)

Maybe it is supposed to be with someone else. Sometimes, not all the time, but dogs are trying to tell you something all the time. Sometimes bad behavior is because they are supposed to be with someone else. I realize asking you to contact an animal communicator is probably outside your area of belief, however - desperate times call for desperate measures. I myself have used Marta Williams, who is a scientist and switched to animal communication. She is excellent, you will find her online. Her fee seems expensive but I only needed her on the phone for less than half an hour. 
Everything she told me was spot on. (I had a dog with pancreatitis and I could not believe the vet, and i wanted to know why it was happening). She was spot on every time I have called her. These people are highly psychic, and everyone can actually do this. It is simply tapping into the subconscious mind. Dogs and cats and horses (maybe all animals) communicate through images. You are way too close to the situation - I would recommend calling her. She is very dedicated to her job. I hope that doesn't sound too flaky, but at some point we need to consider this "dog" is also a soul. It is a soul with needs. It may just need a different home. It may be really unhappy. I got a dog a year or so ago which is a dream dog. The people who got him paid for a show dog, a working dog and chained him up in the back yard and wondered after giving him no attention or training he acted like a hooligan. He's a dream - and is in training as a service dog. Everyone loves him. Problem solved - wrong owner. He misbehaved to be taken back. Fyi, any decent breeder ALWAYS takes back their dogs. I hope for you and the dog's sake this is resolved. Namaste, Cathy


----------

